# what is this fish



## JTFD (Dec 30, 2015)

Anyone know what this blob fish is?

if you enjoyed this video subscribe to our channel for more fishing content, link to channel https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCO7CXqRul-oTJf7a1wFa-GA


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks like a sea hare.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Megalopadorkus???


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

DuckNut said:


> Megalopadorkus???


We tend to mock that which we don't understand.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Megalops said:


> We tend to mock that which we don't understand.


Your right...I dod not understand what that creature is. Maybe we should make a movie about it.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Did you catch it on a corn dog?


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

DuckNut said:


> Your right...I dod not understand what that creature is. Maybe we should make a movie about it.


Let's just go tarpon fishing!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Link went to a self promotion video. If there was a sea creature you did not know what it was. Then I believe megalops suggestion and it is a sea hare. Very odd creature. Or, perhaps it was Sigmund. Was it green and leafy?


----------



## JTFD (Dec 30, 2015)

after looking at some pictures of a sea hare it looks to be a sea hare. I have never seen one before. pretty cool


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

I remember as a kid seeing them all around San Carlos bay night time snook fishing with my dad. Haven't seen one in a long time. Cool critter.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

looks like a snagged sea cucumber.


----------

